# Pregnant Nubian has discharge. Is it TIME?!



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello

We bought a Nubian doe about a week ago. The previous owner is unsure of when she was bred but was running with a buck all fall and winter.
This morning she has discharge.
I am a newbie with kidding so I have been feeling for ligaments but I'm not sure I'm feeling the right spot. If I am they are still hard.
Her udder is unchanged. She has always had a "handful" of udder. It isn't any bigger or more full.
Yesterday she was doing a lot of pawing and laying around. 
So is she close? what do you guys think?
Here is a pic of her today.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks more like maybe she's loosing her plus, which could happen a month or weeks prior to kidding. Her udder still doesn't look full enough for her to be close to kidding.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you! 
Thats what I was thinking but I figured I would consult the experts!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I am going to get a bale of straw and get her kidding pen ready just in case. she is doing a lot of pawing the ground, lay down and get up, tail wagging, and just generally restless. I'd rather be ready and waiting then not ready and her having the kids. lol wait and see, wait and see......


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Some does will fill within minutes of kidding, so an udder isn't always an accurate sign. 

Originally I was gonna say mucus plug and she looked any where from 2 weeks to a month, but the symptoms you're describing make it sound like kidding is imminent!

How's she doing?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

nothing new to report. i have her in the kidding pen which is right outside my bedroom window. she had more discharge throughout the day. and her left tail ligament feels different tonight. instead of a straight pencil it feels bent in the middle. like it is dropping in the middle. hard to explain. 
no actual contractions that i can see. she is still restless but appears to be sleeping now.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 due in 2 to 3 weeks and all have had discharge for a week now.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> I have 3 due in 2 to 3 weeks and all have had discharge for a week now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


thank you! its frustrating not knowing when she was bred.
are they doing a lot of pawing, tail wagging and acting restless? this is my first time kidding and she's a new goat to me. its so hard to tell if she is acting "off" or just being her normal goaty self. haha


----------

